# Car Insurance with an Endorsement on Licence



## clare72 (1 May 2007)

Hi,

First post, so please forgive me if i go on a bit.  Here's the situation.  My partner has an endorsement on his licence, he was off the road for a year for drunk driving (he deserved it, i know), and he's back on the road since last may, the thing is, he's still on my insurance policy, i never called to tell them to take him off it, which i know i should have.  He didn't drive while he was off the road, and hasn't been driving since he got his licence back either, as he used to get a lift to work.  His job has changed now and he needs to be driving again, yet, i cant seem to find an insurance company that will give him cover.  If i explain to my own insurance company, will i be in trouble for not disclosing the endorsement to them when it happened?  And does anyone know where he can get insurance cover, he wants cover on his own car, and i want him to be covered on mine as a named driver.  Sorry for blabbing on, and thanks


----------



## whistler (1 May 2007)

Try Britton Insurance 074 9721304


----------



## CCOVICH (1 May 2007)

You may also have some luck with XS Direct (available through www.123.ie I think)


----------



## RS2K (1 May 2007)

Ask a good broker - firms such as ARB and St. Paul may offer terms, but at a cost.


----------



## ailbhe (1 May 2007)

One of the above companies or a broker should be able to help you but try to get him a policy which covers him to drive your car 3rd party. That way you can take him off your insurance without disclosing the endorsement and thank your lucky stars that nothing ever happened.
If you need to keep him named then you should really disclose the endorsement but prepare for an increased premium.
Really if he could get driving other cars which covers your car it'd be the best (and probably cheapest) way around things.


----------



## Ravima (1 May 2007)

have both cars with the same company. The loading should be on HIS car and there should be no loading then for him as named driver on YOUR car. this only works when BOTH are with same insurer, not just same broker.


----------



## clare72 (1 May 2007)

me again....

thanks for all the help guys, i tried that www.123.ie, but it gives a quote based on no endorsements.  Do i just get him to apply now for insurance on his own for his own car, that will allow him to drive other cars third party?  He had his own insurance with the same company as me, and was also a named driver on my insurance, but he's still named on my insurance, do i just take him off my insurance and hope he can get a policy on his own then that'll let him drive my car third party?

Thanks again guys


----------



## ailbhe (2 May 2007)

Really I think your best bet is a broker. Go in, tell them the whole story and let them sort it out! It's well worth the fee in cases like yours.


----------



## clare72 (18 Jun 2007)

Hi Guys,

We finally got the insurance sorted out, most insurance companies i went to were looking for €1800+ to insure both cars, but got a great deal with insure.ie for less than 1200 for both cars, with my partner as a named driver on my policy, and me on his.  It's definitely worth shopping around, it sure saved me alot of money....


----------



## LUFC (19 Jun 2007)

nice one, thats an excellant price for having a drink driving conviction, car insurance really has dropped over the last few years.


----------



## RS2K (19 Jun 2007)

Well done.


----------

